# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Общие вопросы >  SP3

## OlegIvanov

Доброго время суток !Подскажите  установил зверевский XP SP-3 при запуске игрушек комп. зависает.Дрова на видюху обновил,установил новый DirectX-10 что делать дальше не знаю.

----------


## karavaiker

Попробуй еще поставить K-lite mega codec pack толко старше чем 2,66, мне как то помогло

----------


## IMPERIAL

> Попробуй еще поставить K-lite mega codec pack толко старше чем 2,66, мне как то помогло


А при чем тут кодеки? Да, бывает что нужны для просмотра заставок, но что бы помогали для улучшения самого процесса игры - слышу в первый раз :confused:

----------


## OlegIvanov

Спасибо за совет,поменял кодеки всё в норме!!!!

----------

